# API Boatworks



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

maybe its just me but that design looks really familiar, can't quite place it though. :-? I'm sure it will come to me...


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

> Does anyone know or own a API Boatworks Craft.
> 
> Here is a link for everyone, I priced this a few years ago for about $800.00 for a hull.
> 
> http://www.apiboatworks.com/main.htm ;D ;D



If this is a serious question, why wouldn't you just buy the original? :-/

Go through the classifieds here and see how much more trouble other brands are to sell when you are ready for a change.  

Just say'n


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

API = Applied Pirate Industries where our motto is "No need to innovate when you can rape and plunder for free"


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

i remember now, a friend of mine bought one of these, you know trying to save a little money. Problem was he went to cinch the trailer tie down strap and sides collapsed. Naturally his first reaction was WTF!  When called the API factory the guy said we're sorry, we must have shipped you the "Porta-bote" rip-off instead...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Erik... we need to discuss your suppression of your feeling issue... ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Erik... we need to discuss your suppression of your feeling issue... ;D


what? You think I'm making this stuff up? :-?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Disclaimer: I am a loyal Gheenoe owner and I ride Harleys.


To me its similar to the motorcycle industry. Once there was Harley-Davidson and Indian making large cruisers. Then came the Japanese. They could build something different but choose to make very similar bikes. Its a simple business decision. There is money to be made and you can not stop imitation. Many people buy them and are very happy. Their resale is pennies on the dollar compared to the Harleys or Indians even though they may even have more innovation sometimes. Some of the original manufactures like Indian could not survive the competition. Harley-Davidson has thrived though. You always have to have at least one brand to look up to and Gheenoe is the Harley-Davidson of their domain. API, Magnum, Riverhawk and others have all copied (maybe even splashed) the Gheenoe hull. Thats the way it goes sometimes in business. 

I hold no ill will towards API though. I would like to see them move towards innovating their own design in the future. It would be good for their business and for consumers to have more choice in the microskiff category. Especially since they have proven that they can keep the cost down to the consumer.

As for the owners of API boats. The reason this site exists is for people with different boats to share their knowledge and experiences. So please hang around and enjoy the site. 


BTW, interesting new website for API. Love the dry chopped glass on the contact page. ;D


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

> Erik... we need to discuss your suppression of your feeling issue... ;D



[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

there are a few API owners on this board mayby they will chime in 
there boats seem to work well for what they do with them
good luck


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Why go through all the trouble of designing, produceing, testing and marketing a new boat when you can ripe off another fellas creation. Does Harley ever go to court???? Is there a law against copying his boat?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

I looked at them along time ago (before my first Gheenoe). Very basic set up.

If you are in the Daytona area and need gel coat repair he is the man. He did a great job on my deckboat matching colors etc.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Their motto is: 
Pillage Naked and Show Off Your Cannon Balls!  [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> Why go through all the trouble of designing, produceing, testing and marketing a new boat when you can ripe off another fellas creation. Does Harley ever go to court???? Is there a law against copying his boat?



15% change to a splashed mold and you can call it your own. Total BS as I have it on first hand knowledge that API is a spashed gheenoe. 

oh, and if it doesnt say gheenoe, yet looks like one; its a POS. "run forrest run"


----------

